# Friday Night Bass Report



## phishphood

Nice bass fish Tom.


----------



## redgheenoe

That looks like good top water frog territory. What were you using?


----------



## ucfsae81

nice bass tom looks like your holding the top bass for 2008 way to go


----------



## Captain_Shane

Smile Tom ;D I gotta come up there and go bassin with you. I like the looks of that vegetation.


----------



## tom_in_orl

I have been out in the same area with RonW and he has had success with a top water frog. There are a lot of holes in the vegetation so I prefer to use plastic worms rigged weedless and no weight. This allows me to let them fall in to the holes naturally and also drift with the current. Casting up current and then a slow retrieve with light twitches seem to be the best technique.


----------



## Guest

> I have been out in the same area with RonW and he has had success with a top water frog. There are a lot of holes in the vegetation so I prefer to use plastic worms rigged weedless and no weight. This allows me to let them fall in to the holes naturally and also drift with the current. Casting up current and then a slow retrieve with light twitches seem to be the best technique.


that's exactly what I did that technique in rocks springs in wekiva river and end up caught 17 bass in my kayak another day! 


BTW,

nice Bhass! Sure it's look ugly and mean ;D


----------



## deerfly

sure looks like some killer deer hair bug territory ya got there.


----------



## Ron_W.

I tried it Sunday afternoon. Great weather, lots of boats, few fish. Chris was doing well on bait but the plastic bite was off. Got a ten incher and a couple of bream and missed a couple of decent strikes on the worm. Saw few fish, wrong place at the wrong time I guess.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Sorry I missed your call Ron. I would not have been able to fish with you anyways. Too many honey-dos. I am surprised to hear you didn't do better than that. I have actually been incorporating most of your techniques regarding presentation into my fishing style and its paid off. The one thing I will say about that river is the last hour of day light seems to be the most productive. Weekends are the least productive due to the traffic.


----------



## White_Lightning

Since I finally learned how to post pics, I thought I would put a few on.  First photo was on 1/14/08.  5 fish limit total of 18 lbs 9 oz. with the largest fish of 5lbs 11oz.  Second photo 2/3/08.  5 fish limit total of 20 lbs 4 oz. with the largest fish of 5 lbs. 14 oz.

All caught on artificials in less than 18" of water.  Can't get where the fish were in anything but a small boat.  God I love my Gheenoe.

ZT


----------



## tom_in_orl

Wow!!! Nice Job! [smiley=bravo.gif]


----------



## MATT

What the heck is that thing behind you!


----------



## Ron_W.

Nice string.


----------



## easy

what white lightning failed to tell you is that i was fishing with him that day and i caught and released a nice 8 pound bass according to the boca grip


----------



## deerfly

i guess they're spawning now


----------



## easy

hey Tom

why did you remove zanes (white lightning) pictures ??????????

they were there yesterday


----------



## JRH

> hey Tom
> 
> why did you remove zanes (white lightning) pictures ??????????
> 
> they were there yesterday




I can still see them...


----------



## iMacattack

> hey Tom
> 
> why did you remove zanes (white lightning) pictures ??????????
> 
> they were there yesterday


Pictures are there, nothing has been edited.


----------



## easy

must be my computer here, they like to filter lots of stuff


----------



## buck

Nice fish guys, nice to see some of us still like to freshwater also.


----------



## Captain_Shane

Awesome mess of fish! What happened to that horse? ;D


----------



## easy

we put him on female hormnes so he would shrink, then the kids could just walk up and jump on


----------



## Big_Fish

> nice bass tom looks like your holding the top bass for 2008 way to go


I guess I will have to take a pic of my next fish!


----------

